# Ice cream and people who don't



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.

All people who do not like ice cream should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo 

Mr. Lucy made some peach ice cream on Tuesday, we had some last night when watching "Charlie Chan In Egypt" made in 1935.

Charlie Chan in Egypt - Wikipedia

When I was in Texas, they gave me some blue ice cream, the colour blue, I cannot remember what flavour, what is the blue ice cream they have in Texas, someone must know what it is?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.
> 
> All people who do not like ice cream should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
> 
> ...



Probably blueberry.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.
> ...



I don't think it was, this because I do not like blueberry anything.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Do you have something against chocolate? Possibly Concord grape?


----------



## fncceo (Jul 13, 2017)

It's called "Aunt Beru Blue"






Made from the milk of Contented Banthas


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't know why, but often blue is a raspberry flavor.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 13, 2017)

chocolate in a cake cone.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You know it might have been blue grape or is it black grape that looks blue?

I like chocolate, the dark chocolate.

I don't like ice cream with things in, you know one time I was given that Ben and Jerry's and it had mega things in and I thought WTF is happening?!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> chocolate in a cake cone.....



I move all waffle cones be outlawed! (Unless they have a layer of chocolate)


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2017)

The best ice cream is Tiger flavour.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.
> 
> All people who do not like ice cream should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
> 
> ...


Sherbert?


----------



## Toro (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > chocolate in a cake cone.....
> ...



Communist!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Could be rasberry like ricechickie said.

What time of year was it?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 13, 2017)

so i get a waffle cone at a fair....walking around when suddenly i look down......drips of ice cream all over my shirt..that dont happen with a cake cone


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You don't like things in it....Sick moo cow...


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 13, 2017)

i love giving the toddler ice cream......she will eat then put her little hand up to her head..we cant explain brain freeze to her yet....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I was thinking of an idea where you have all the things to put in ice cream at a shop and make custom blends.

I like putting walnuts and almonds in mine.

Sometimes salted sunflower kernels.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I don't know why, but often blue is a raspberry flavor.



I have just Googled and they have a blue raspberry, I think that is it, I also Googled grape ice cream but it's not blue it's light purple.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 13, 2017)

i have to avoid the add a bar stuff...i love wet nuts....hush damn it...its walnuts in simple syrup and brown sugar


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.
> ...



I think it's that blue raspberry that ricechickie mentioned.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I used to use the cake sparkles and party toppings..


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 13, 2017)

blue raspberries?  we have red/black/gold but not blue


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

I like ice cream with stuff in it, bubble gum, pecans or cookie dough for instance.  Otherwise it is just ice cream.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You did eat it, so it must have been....I'm more of a cherries, creme and pecans kinda licker.,..


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

I've never had a blue raspberry, but lots of things raspberry flavored, they turn blue.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 13, 2017)

i dont think i know anyone who doesnt like ice cream except lactose intolerant


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Why do they not invent pizza ice cream?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yep, have that there, nuts, whoppers, reeses pieces, m & ms, etc..

It's already been done by some place called "Cold Stone".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It would have been May to November.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Why do they not invent pizza ice cream?



Do you want cold slushy pizza?

Blech.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

I fully understand why there is no beet ice cream.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Why do they not invent pizza ice cream?
> ...



Well using a pizza oven is out...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Rasberries are summertime ripe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Is there also ice cream in there, is there room for it with all of those other things involved?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 13, 2017)

wild ones
 have come and gone here


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So it was blue raspberry?


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I fully understand why there is no beet ice cream.



I would eat beet ice cream over pizza ice cream.

Sweeter flavors lend themselves to ice cream more than savory.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Make me an ice cream sammich!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




For you dear, you need anchovies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.
> 
> All people who do not like ice cream should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
> 
> ...


Windshield washer fluid?

Here in the Pittsburgh area we had a chain of proto-convenience stores called Islay's.  they had a flavor called Maricopa.  Butterscotch chunks in toffee flavored ice cream.   They made other flavors too, but why would they bother after Maricopa?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I fully understand why there is no beet ice cream.
> ...



So you're saying jalapeno ice cream is a no go?


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Actually, I have heard of hot peppers being used in ice cream.  But that's spice, not savory.  And hot peppers can be paired with sweet ingredients.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I fully understand why there is no beet ice cream.
> ...



You just want to stain a bunch of little kid's shirts to promote beets.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Yes, but if your ice cream is too hot tasting, what do you do?


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Shhhhhhh.

The beet industry is paying me well to promote beers.  If they catch on, I can retire next year!


EAT BEETS!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Can I suggest a slogan?  Eat beets save a radish.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



A vanilla cone in the other hand?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 13, 2017)

I like gelato it's richer so I eat less.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



They flavor cones?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I like gelato it's richer so I eat less.



That and it takes forever to melt in the sink.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



OK, but you know they are two completely different flavors?

I can see there's lots of beet education to be done....


----------



## peach174 (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes
There is chocolate cones, strawberry cones.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Vanilla ice cream in a cone.

EAT BEETS!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> OK, but you know they are two completely different flavors?
> 
> I can see there's lots of beet education to be done....



Get Common Core to add it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Mrs. Liberty had beets tonight, I opted for apple sauce.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Blech, beets.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I like gelato it's richer so I eat less.
> ...



I wouldn't know it's never happened. 
It only comes in pint size.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

My mom used to pickle beets.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Blech, beets.



I could be wrong, but it looks more like you ate creamed corn Marion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



That's it, anchovy ice cream  

Bruce_T_Laney what about anchovy ice cream?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> My mom used to pickle beets.


She got them drunk?


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > OK, but you know they are two completely different flavors?
> ...



Feisty, aren't you?

If Common Core adds a beet-themed curriculum, my beet lobbying job won't be there.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> My mom used to pickle beets.



Makes sense, they last longer on the off chance you can get someone to eat them.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Feisty, aren't you?
> 
> If Common Core adds a beet-themed curriculum, my beet lobbying job won't be there.



Doubtful, Common Core has not succeeded at anything yet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



They have dark chocolate with tiny pieces of the hot red chillis, on paper that should not work, but it's very nice.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > My mom used to pickle beets.
> ...



EAT BEETS!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> They have dark chocolate with tiny pieces of the hot red chillis, on paper that should not work, but it's very nice.



What about the Red Hot Chili Peppers covered in chocolate?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Mexican style..


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Give it away, give it away....


----------



## westwall (Jul 13, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> i love giving the toddler ice cream......she will eat then put her little hand up to her head..we cant explain brain freeze to her yet....








That's just mean!  When my little girl was three or so we would go up to Animal Ark and they have a cheetah enclosure and we would get her to run between us so that the cheetahs would move!  After a while she caught on to what we were doing and she would start giggling and go even closer to the enclosure!  She liked them eyeing her!

She's weird!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.
> 
> All people who do not like ice cream should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
> 
> ...



Look up blue bell ice cream. They most likely made that special flavor. They're a Texas brand that does oddity ice cream for special events.

Also no on the f'ing anchovies!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 13, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Look up blue bell ice cream. They most likely made that special flavor. They're a Texas brand that does oddity ice cream for special events.
> 
> Also no on the f'ing anchovies!



Wouldn't that be caviar?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Look up blue bell ice cream. They most likely made that special flavor. They're a Texas brand that does oddity ice cream for special events.
> ...


No, different fish..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Ice cream is one of the best things ever, people who do not like ice cream should not be trusted.
> ...



I saw that blue bell ice cream, I think I had some it could have been the mint one, that's my exception mint with the chocolate chips in, the only ice cream I like with things other than ice cream in.

I remember once in Texas with my friend, this man telling us that his great grandfather used to make their ice cream and he made a chewing tobacco flavour ice cream, I think this could have been during Prohibition Era.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

westwall said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i love giving the toddler ice cream......she will eat then put her little hand up to her head..we cant explain brain freeze to her yet....
> ...



^ I misread this, I first thought you were saying you used to put her in the cheetah enclosure


----------



## peach174 (Jul 13, 2017)

I think it's Blue Moon


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 13, 2017)

peach174 said:


> I think it's Blue Moon



Is this blue raspberry? They call it Blue Moon?


----------

